# Radon Slide 140 7.0. - Erfahrungsbericht/ Entscheidungshilfe Kauf



## Derivator22 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte, da man wenn man selbst vor einer Kaufentscheidung steht häufig wenig brauchbare Informationen bekommt, hier einmal meine Erfahrung mit dem *Radon Slide 140 7.0* in 22" für mittlerweile 1299€ ("damals", als ich gekauft habe noch 1599€) zum Besten geben.

*Warum ausgerechnet dieses Rad?*
Zuerst einmal habe ich mir realistisch überlegt, was ich überhaupt mit dem Rad anstellen möchte. Eigentlich fahre ich _hauptsächlich Rennrad_ und gurke nebenbei durch die City, mit der Family oder zum Bäcker mit dem _Trekkingbike_. Klar, es ist cool mit dem Fullface und voller Montur bergab zu heizen, aber wie häufig würde ich das tun? *Mein Einsatzgebiet ist eher das Kilometerfressen in teils anspruchsvollem Terrain, Wald-, Forst- und Wirtschaftswege als auch Touren in die Alpen*. Hierzu ist eine recht *wipparme Dämpfung* notwendig (_Horstlink; 4-Gelenker_) und eine Gabel, die eine Geometrie erlaubt, mit der auch lange Touren mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht machbar sind.
Des Weiteren erlaubt mir der Aufbau des Rades auch 1Liter-Flaschen in den *Getränkehalter* zu packen, da _ich selbst_ nichts von Camelback und sonstigen Trinkblasen halte. (Das mag für viele selbstverständlich klingen, aber viele Räder bieten aufgrund ihrer Geometrie und der Bewegung des Dämpfers keinen Platz für einen Getränkehalter, bzw. ist es unmöglich eine Flasche in diesen zu tun.)
Der zweite Schritt war das *abwägen des PLV* (Preis-Leistungsverhältnis). Hier sollte man auch in die eigenen Überlegungen mit einbeziehen, wie sehr man selbst technisch versiert ist und inwieweit man bereit ist, selbst zu schrauben (denn Zeit ist kostbar).
Das Klischee, dass man Versenderbikes automatisch/ gezwungenermaßen bei Problemen zum Standort des Versenders bringen muss/ schicken muss ist nicht ganz stimmig, da dieser sich auf ein Netz aus vielen Servicepartnern stützt, zu denen man es bringen kann.
Für mich war es so, dass die verbauten Komponenten für den Preis allesamt stimmig waren und es nirgends einen Sale zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab (Saisonbeginn/ -auftakt), ich selbst handwerklich recht geschickt bin und zur Not auch einen Servicepartner vor Ort habe.

*Das Rad kommt an/ erste Schritte:*
Vorweg: Ein Blick in die Anleitung lohnt wirklich!
Das Rad kommt vormontiert in einem Karton an (den _optionalen_ Spezialkarton für 7,95€ braucht es mMn nicht); man muss lediglich wenige, einzelne Teile selbst montieren. Hier empfiehlt es sich, einen Drehmomentschlüssel parat zu haben und die jeweiligen Angaben parat zu haben. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies auch für sehr ungeübte Menschen machbar. Alternativ kann man das Rad gegen Gebühr zu einem Servicepartner in seiner Nähe schicken lassen, welcher die Endmontage übernimmt.
Entgegen der kostenfreien Bestelloption Feder/Dämpfungs-Setup (oder wie das heißt/ hieß), wurde meine Federung/ Dämpfung nicht auf mein Gewicht eingestellt, weshalb ich mir eine Gabelpumpe bestellen musste. Diese sollte man aber eh zuhause haben, da man sie ab und an benötigt.
Wie man dieses Set-Up einstellt und was der SAG ist (welcher ca. 20-30% betragen sollte), dass kann man hier gerne nachlesen.
Bei mir war die Schaltung absolut miserabel eingestellt und der Seilzug des Umwerfers verlief außerhalb der Plastikführung unterhalb des Tretlagers (unter welcher auch glorreicherweise die Rahmennummer eingestanzt, und somit verdeckt ist).

*ACHTUNG: *Aufgrund gehäuften Vorkommens sollte die _untere_ Lagerschraube (schwarze Alu-Schraube) der Hinterradschwinge (diejenige, die von den Kettenblättern verdeckt wird) auf der _rechten _Seite (antriebsseitig) mit dem korrekten Drehmoment _nachgezogen_ werden! Hierzu muss die Kurbel demontiert werden, wozu lediglich ein passender Inbusschlüssel notwendig ist.
Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass diese sich löst und die Kurbel/ Kettenblatt blockiert und Sturzgefahr besteht!
Diese Erfahrung musste ich leider Gottes machen inkl. Nachschneiden des Gewindeganges.

Des Weiteren wird vereinzelt dazu geraten, einen *Gabelservice* durchzuführen, da einige behaupten, dass die Federgabeln/ Dämpfer von RockShox werksseitig mit zu wenig Schmierstoff versehen sind. Diesen habe ich durchgeführt und konnte die Behauptung nicht bestätigen. Das einzige was mir auffiel war, dass die Staubdichtungen trocken waren, welche ich dann in Öl getaucht habe.
Für den Gabelservice benötigt man das _entsprechende Werkzeug_ (u.a. Sprengringzange, Gummihammer usw.) _Gabelfett_, die entsprechenden _Öle_ und falls nötig: das _ServiceKit_ mit den Dichtungen/O-Ringen usw. Kaufen kann man diese OEM Utensilien z.B. bei Gabelprofi.
Die Ölmengen und Viskositäten der Öle findet man auf der SRAM Homepage bei den einzelnen Produkten. Das _2014er RS Manual_ schreibt für die RockShox Revelation RL _anstriebsseitig _134ml 5WT für die MotionControl Einheit vor und 5ml 15WT für das Casting/ Tauchrohr. Ebenfalls kommen 5ml 15WT auch in die andere Seite des Castings/ Tauchrohr.
SRAM empfiehlt alles immer mit Isopropanol (Isopropylalkohol) zu reinigen. Ob man das tatsächlich macht, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich halte es für nicht notwendig.
Ergänzend möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich aufgrund von Ratschlägen im Forum versucht habe, das mMn schlechte Ansprechverhalten der Gabel mit einem Öl einer niedrigeren Viskosität (2,5WT) zu verbessern. Dies hat zu keinem _für mich spürbaren_ Erfolg geführt.
Des Weiteren möchte ich noch ergänzen, dass die MotionControl beim Einbau kurz oben an der Aufnahme für den Lockout mit einem Gabelschlüssel gedreht werden muss, da sie ansonsten nicht rein geht.

*Die Komponenten:
*
*Gabel*
Die Rock Shox Revelation RL DualPositionAir (nicht Dual Air, die hat getrennt voneinander befüllbare Luftkammern - das ist etwas anderes!) ist eine recht hochpreisige Gabel, welche mir aber nicht wirklich zusagt.
Zu erst einmal ist es so, dass die Druckangaben für die Druckstufe (Verhalten der Federgabel beim Einfedern), die RockShox auf das linke Tauchrohr gedruckt hat, ziemlich übertrieben sind. Richtet man sich nach diesen, so hat man eine knüppelharte Federgabel.
Generell bin ich nicht sehr überzeugt von dem Federverhalten der Revelation, da diese entweder zu viel SAG hat, wenn sie smooth ansprechen soll oder zu hart ist, wenn aber der SAG aufgrund der Geometrie stimmen soll. (Anmerkung: die Tipps mit dem "leichteren" Öl habe ich getestet - keine _spürbare_ Auswirkung!)
Einige raten hier als Abhilfe dazu, eine RCT3 MotionControl-Einheit (ca. 130€) zu verbauen. Ob hierdurch eine Verbesserung des Ansprechverhaltens erzielt wird, kann ich nicht kommentieren, da ich es nicht selbst ausprobiert habe.
Dies ist aber meckern auf hohem Niveau; trotzdem, müsste ich mir die Gabel selbst kaufen, wäre sie mir viel zu teuer für ihre Performance.
Was ich absolut nicht missen möchte, ist die *Absenkfunktion.* Wenn man wirklich steile Passagen von über 20% Steigung hochkraxeln muss, dann erleichtert diese Funktion einem dies doch ein wenig.
Auch eine klasse Funktion ist der *PushLoc. *Dies ist ein Hebel am Lenker, mit Hilfe dessen man die Federaktivität der Gabel blockieren kann und man _nahezu_ eine Starrgabel erhält. Gerade Leute, die vorrangig Rennrad oder dergleichen fahren, wissen die Vorteile einer solchen Funktion zu schätzen, wenn das Terrain nicht all zu ruppig ist und man einfach nur schnell Strecke machen will.
Positiv für den Laien ist, dass sie nur ein Luftventil (AV) hat und man nicht + und - Kammer getrennt voneinander befüllen muss.
Des Weiteren kann man natürlich auch die Zugstufe bei der Revelation ganz unten an der Gabel (antriebsseitig) einstellen. Canyon hat hierzu ein nettes Manual.
Einige raten dazu, diesen Verstellknopf, den man abziehen kann, auch tatsächlich vorsichtshalber zu entfernen, da man ihn verlieren kann. Ich persönlich empfinde ihn als sehr stramm sitzend und sehe keine Notwendigkeit darin, den "Knopf/ Inbus" zu entfernen.

*Nachtrag:*
Nach dem zweiten Gabelservice (also einmal rausgeschraubt, einmal rein und nochmal raus für den zweiten Service), hat sich das Alu!?-Gewinde der Bremsleitungshalterung an der Gabel verabschiedet.
Da ich wenig Lust hatte, ein neues Gewinde zu bohren, habe ich die Schraube einfach mit Loctite reingeknorzt.

*Dämpfer*
Der RockShox Monarch RT3 bietet mehrere Verstellmöglichkeiten. Zunächst einmal kann man, wie auch bei der Federgabel, die Zugstufe (Bandbreite von ca. 20 Klicks) verstellen. Viel wichtiger für mich war allerdings, dass der RT3 auch über eine *Wippunterdrückung *verfügt (auch genannt Plattformmodus). Hier gibt es 3 Einstellmöglichkeiten: Floodgate offen, Pedal- bzw. Trailmodus und Locked. Alle 3 Stufen unterscheiden sich anfangs nicht sooo sehr voneinander, mit der Zeit und vor allem der Notwendigkeit merkt man aber sehr wohl, ob man gerade eine nicht holprige Passage mit gelocktem Dämpfer oder wippendem Dämpfer hoch tritt. Wer die Vorzüge eines Hardtails zu schätzen weiß, wird diese Funktion bei einem Fully als einen wahren Segen betrachten.

*Nachtrag:*
Nach 1600km bzw. 6 Monaten habe ich gemerkt, dass ein Spalt zw. der oberen Dämpferaufnahme und der rechten Distanzhülse zu sehen war. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Gleitlager bzw. Dämpferbuchsen festgegammelt waren und sowohl die obere als auch die untere Dämpferachse absolut fest waren. Eine Rostlöser- und WD40-Kur in Kombination mit einer Rohrzange und dem Schraubstock haben zumindest die untere Achse freigegeben. Diese habe ich gefettet und sie wieder eingepresst/ eingedrückt. Dies hatte leider nicht gewünschten Effekt herbeigeführt, sondern gleiches Resultat wie am Anfang: Oben und unten sitzen die Achsen bombenfest!
Dies habe ich dann bei meinem Vertragspartner reklamiert (H&S Bike-Discount), welcher mir mitteilte, dass dies ein Verschleißteil sei und somit von der Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen. Allerdings war man so freundlich, mir in der Antwortmail passende Ersatzteile zu verlinken.
Fazit: Ich habe mir neue Buchsen bei Huber-Bushings bestellt.
Wen es interessiert: Man benötigt die Montagehilfe für _12,7mm_, der Bolzendurchmesser beträgt _8mm_, die obere Achse ist _55mm_ lang (somit 3teiliges Buchsenset) und die untere _22mm_ (2teiliges Buchsenset) (alle Angaben ohne Gewähr).

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich den Dämpfer auch gleich geserviced. Die Stickstoffkammer kann man laut RS Manual auch getrost mit der normalen Dämpferpumpe mit Luft befüllen, da unsere Luft ja zu ~70% aus Stickstoff besteht.
Hierzu braucht man folgenden Adapter: Herstellernummer 00.4315.027.010

*Bremsen*
Ui ui ui, soll ich in diesem Forum dazu überhaupt etwas schreiben?! 
Wenn man hier nach Avid Elixir googlelt, wird man ein wahres Avid-Gebashe zu lesen bekommen und sich denken: stellen die auch gute Produkte her?!
Mein persönliches Fazit zur Avid Elixir 3 ist, dass diese Bremse absolut das tut was sie soll, ohne Probleme zu bereiten. Einen wirklich bahnbrechenden Unterschied zu der minimal teureren Elixir 5 kann ich nicht ausmachen.
Als ich mein Rad bekam, war am Vorderrad eine Bremse installiert, die leider defekt war und ich, der ab in die Alpen wollte hatte keinen Bock, sich lange mit bike-discount rum zu ärgern, weshalb ich bei *cnc *eine neue bestellt habe für damals 19€. Das schöne war, dass bei der Bremse gleich ein neues Paar Bremsbeläge dabei war und ein Adapter, Bleedingblock usw. Auch kann der Bremshebel gerne mal verbiegen; einen neuen habe ich ja parat 
Seitdem Austausch der vorderen Bremse haben beide Bremsen etwas über 1200km gelaufen. PROBLEMFREI!
Wenn ihr die Bremse an der Gabel montiert, achtet bitte auf das Drehmoment, da eine gebrochene/ defekte Bremssattelaufnahme an einer Magnesiumgabel sehr ärgerlich ist.
Ich wiege *92kg *und muss sagen, dass die *180mm Scheiben (Avid HS1)* in Kombination mit den standardmäßig verbauten *organischen Bremsbelägen *absolut ausreichend gebremst/ verzögert haben. Es gab somit keinen Grund hinten _und_ vorne eine *203mm Shimano SM-RT66 *(kostete 13,90€ p. Disk bei *hibike *+ 4,95€ p. *Shimano SM-MA-F203 P/P *Adapter) zu verbauen! Habe ich aber trotzdem getan und muss sagen, dass es völlig übertrieben war.
Bitte achtet bei einem solchen Vorhaben darauf, ob die betreffenden Bremssattelaufnahmen auch herstellerseitig für die zu verbauenden Scheibendurchmesser freigegeben sind!
Die hintere Disc habe ich wieder abmontiert und hebe sie mir solange auf, bis die vordere Disc verschlissen ist. (Richtig, auch Scheiben verschleißen und sollten ab und an auf ihren Zustand/ Dicke kontrolliert werden!)
Beide Rotoren/ Discs fahre ich, da die alten Beläge fertig waren, mit *organischen Alligator Bremsbelägen* für 4,90€ p. Paar. Deren Bremsleistung empfinde ich als gleichwertig zu den Avid-Belägen. (Die Bremsbeläge, wie auch andere Bremsscheiben können minimal dicker sein, als andere Beläge. Beläge kann man mit sehr feinem Schmirgelpapier abschleifen. Generell hilft es idR, die Bremse in einem solchen Fall einfach nochmal komplett zu entlüften.)
Alternativ gibt es für 3,99€ auch günstige organ. Bremsbeläge von Clarks.
Die Bremsen habe ich bereits sogar entlüftet und muss sagen, dass das wider Erwarten recht flott und einfach ging. Das *Entlüftungskit* habe ich mir bei *bleedkit* für 10,99€ besorgt (die Preise von Avid finde ich eine Frechheit!). Bremsflüssigkeit (DOT 5.1) habe ich mir bei einem Kumpel in der KfZ-Werkstatt geholt (in kleinstem Gebinde, da das nicht so lange haltbar ist aufgrund seiner Hydrophilie). Einen Bleedblock hatte ich ja bereits. Alternativ kann man sich einen basteln (Stück Holz, whatever) oder einfach etwas dazwischen stecken.
Entgegen der herrschenden Forenmeinung zur Problematik mit Avidbremsen kann man mich als Mensch mit magischen Fingern beschreiben, da meine Avids weder rubbeln, noch schleifen, noch quietschen - Stille! 
Bevor ich es vergesse: im Auslieferungszustand ist die hintere Bremsscheibe massiv (da diese ja eine Wave-Form hat) an den Bremssattel geschlagen. Gelöst habe ich das Problem dadurch, dass ich je eine Unterlegscheibe unter den Bremssattel/ Bremszange gelegt habe.

*Laufräder*
Die Sun Ringle Inferno 27 haben eine Maulweite von 22,3mm und bieten daher genügend Kapazität, um auch "breite Schlappen" zu montieren 
Meine Inferno 27 waren allerdings schlecht zentriert, weshalb ich hier nochmal ran bin.
Falls ihr Informationen zu der Felge oder dem Sun Ringle Demon Freilauf benötigt (techn. Maße usw.), kann man diese auf der Herstellerseite downloaden.

*Reifen *(heikle Thematik/ Glaubensfrage)
Standardmäßig sind die Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo(lution) in 2,35" mit dem TriCompound (Gummimischung) montiert. Als ich mir den Preis der Reifen angeschaut habe, bin ich fast vom Glauben abgefallen!
Ich fahre den Reifen nur als Hinterreifen und auch nur deshalb, weil er eh drauf war! Die Mischung ist dermaßen weich, dass der Reifenverschleiß mMn zu hoch ist. Des Weiteren hat der Reifen eine sehr dünne Seitenwand, welche bei mir nach 3 Wochen eingerissen war (habe ich geflickt, indem ich von innen 2 Lagen alte Schläuche geklebt habe, damit sich der Schlauch nicht durchdrückt irgendwann; das hält seit nunmehr 1000km).
Vorne habe ich einen *Schwalbe Big Betty* Performance (billigste Version/ Drahtreifen) in 2,4" montiert. Offiziell besteht hier zw. ihr und dem Nobby Nic "nur" ein Unterschied von 0,5" (1,27cm), welcher aber dazu führt, dass die Dicke Betty bei meinem Slide hinten aus platztechnischen Gründen nicht fahrbar ist. Generell ist es so, dass auch der Nobby Nic in 2,35" hinten echt grenzwertig ist sobald es matschig wird und er sich ein wenig mit Matsch zusetzt, da es dann extrem eng wird.
Hier könnt ihr euch einen groben Überblick über Reifenbreiten und -höhen verschaffen.
Zur Big Betty möchte ich noch sagen, dass einige behaupten, dass dies ein für nasse Bedingungen deplatzierter Reifen sei. Dieser Meinung kann ich mich nicht anschließen.
Beide Reifen fahre ich mit 2-2,5bar (Schlauch; kein tubeless) auf 26" Felgen mit einer Innenmaulbreite von 22,3mm.
ACHTUNG: Alle MarshGuard-Liebhaber aufgepasst: (Außer die tauben unter euch) Wenn ihr bei einer Revelation in Kombination mit der Big Betty vorhabt, einen Marshguard zu verbauen (unter der Gabelbrücke), dann lasst euch gesagt sein: *ES GEHT NICHT!* Zumindest nicht geräusch-/ schleiffrei!

*Sattelstütze*
Die im Auslieferungszustand verbaute Sattelstütze ist für eine fixe/ nicht verstellbare Sattelstütze recht gut.
Da wir aber alle gerne spielen, habe auch ich kurzerhand eine Variostütze/ höhenmäßig verstellbare Sattelstütze verbaut. Sogar eine mit Remote (Knopf am Lenker) . Die Zugführung jeglicher Züge und Leitungen beim Slide verläuft komplett außerhalb des Rahmens (was ich aus wartungstechnischen Gründen sehr begrüße). Auch sind werksseitig am Oberrohr Halterungen für eine Leitung einer optional verbaubaren Variostütze vorhanden. Diese kann man, sofern welche kaputt/ verloren gehen auch für teuer Geld bei Radon/ bike-discount nachkaufen oder alternativ im Baumarkt/ Elektromarkt (Centartikel).
Ich habe mich für eine *KindShock eTen remote *(723g schwer; oftmals auch als ExaForm eTen bezeichnet) entschieden, die damals bei Rad-Speyer neu für 103,90€ zu haben war. Auf manchen Abbildungen/ Fotos im Internet steht auf der Sattelstütze ExaForm drauf. Das kann ich zumindest bei _meiner _nicht bestätigen. Hier steht KindShock drauf.
Warum diese?

Ich wollte eine *farblich passende Stütze* (schwarz; an alle Slide 140 Fahrer: die neue Monarch-Generation ist komplett schwarz!!! )
Ich wollte aufgrund eines geringeren Wartungsaufwandes *keine hydraulische Stütze*
Ich wollte *kein Vermögen ausgeben*!
Interessant war auch die Tatsache, dass ein Kumpel von mir die *KindShock Dropzone remote *besitzt. Ihr könnt gerne einmal selbst beide Variostützen vergleichen. Zumindest _wir_ konnten KEINERLEI Unterschiede zwischen den Stützen ausmachen, bis auf den Preis und die Farbe. (Okay, die Zugführung der Supernatural hatte Carbonoptik und der Trigger/ Remote ist rot...).
*Unserer beider Meinung nach sind beide Stützen absolut baugleich!

Nachtrag:*
Die Stütze funktioniert nach 1400km und 6 Monaten nicht mehr so, wie sie soll. Ursache wird gewesen sein, dass nach und nach Schmutz in das Ventil gelangt und dieses beeinträchtigt. Hier habe ich einmal passenden Link herausgesucht.

*Nachtrag 2:*
Nachdem ich die Stütze an meinen Vertragspartner geschickt habe, hat er diese zum aktuellen KS-Servicepartner geschickt, welcher sie repariert hat.
Aktuell ist Sixpack-Racing der Servicepartner (früher war es Wiener-Bikeparts).
Innerhalb 1 Woche hatte ich meine Stütze repariert wieder zurück inkl. Fehlerbericht und Service-Formular 
Scheinbar war die Kartusche undicht.

*Nachtrag 3:*
Habe von Lenker-Remote auf Hebel unter dem Sattel umgebaut. Kosten: 7,99€; Zeitaufwand: 30 Sekunden.

*Pedale*
Sind gar keine dabei 

Flatpedals/Plattformpedale
Macht auch nichts, da hier eh jeder andere Vorlieben hat. Für schwieriges, verblocktes und sehr technisches Terrain habe ich mir ein Plattformpedal/ Flat-Pedal gekauft, nämlich das *Wellgo A52.* Eigentlich nur, weil es das günstigste Pedal war. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass ich absolut überrascht war, was man für 19,90€ an Qualität bekommen kann. Die Pedale sind absolut robust und trotz ab und an Anecken an Felsen usw. nahezu unverwüstlich. Der Grip auf dem Pedal ist mMn wirklich gut und die Lager sind echt erste Sahne! Mit ordentlich Fett geschmiert und kein Plastik am ganzen Pedal, wo wir nun auch beim Wehmutstropfen angelangt wären: nämlich dem Gewicht (540g). Da das meiste Gewichtsoptimierungspotential mMn bei dem Fahrer liegt (ausgenommen sind perfekt austrainierte Athleten), interessiert mich das Gewicht der Pedale genauso wenig, wie das der Reifen (>1kg p. Reifen).

Klickpedale
Als Rennradler und leistungsorientierter Fahrer sind diese unumgänglich. Wenn ich mich alleine an die Tour in den Alpen erinnere, bei der Radelkollegen, die mit mir in der Rennradtruppe fahren, mit den Flats die Berge hochkämpfen mussten und wir anderen alle auch an den Pedalen ziehen konnten, weiß ich, warum es Klickies gibt  (und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit so einem Stuss von wegen "schlechte Fahrtechnik" usw.). Da man ab und an an Felsen usw. aneckt und ich weiß, wie schnell so ein Pedal mal verbogen ist, zerkratzt usw. habe ich mich für die günstigen *Shimano PD-M520* in schwarz entschieden. Diese sind zwar schwerer, als ihre Schwestern der höherpreisigen Kategorien, aber nicht weniger wertig meiner Meinung nach. Die Lagerung ist zwar nicht so perfekt, wie bei den XTR z.B., aber es gibt Leute, die die Lager seit 20.000km problemlos fahren.
Als Cleats/ Schuhplatten habe ich anfangs die *Shimano SH-SM56* (silber, M aufgredruckt) gefahren. Das sind diejenigen, mit dem Multirelease (mehrfacher Ausstieg). Anfangs waren diese echt praktisch, da man auch mit hart eingestellter Bindung recht schnell aus den Pedalen rauskommt. Nach einer Zeit (vor allem bei Sprüngen!) merkt man aber, dass man sich ab und an ungewollt vom Pedal löst, weshalb ich wieder die bei Pedalen mitgelieferten *Shimano SM-SH51* (schwarz) verbaut habe. Traut euch, mit den Bindungen und deren Einstellung zu experimentieren und je nach Bedarf die Härte einzustellen! Das ist wirklich einfach und man kann die Klicks zählen und somit alle Bindungen gleichmäßig einstellen. (Nicht vergessen: jedes Pedal hat 2 Bindungen  )
Generell möchte ich als _persönlichen_ Rat noch mitgeben, dass man _nicht immer _rechtzeitig aus Klickpedalen rauskommt! Es gibt vielerlei Situationen, in denen die Reaktionszeit leider nicht ausreicht, um schnell genug auszuklicken. Auch wenn es viele negieren: diese Situationen gibt es! Dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein.

*Sonstiges*

Die Lagerschrauben und die am Dämpfer rosten, trotz Pflege (*Flugrost*; trage aber immer bei Gelegenheit einen feinen Ölfilm auf, was das Ganze ein wenig eindämmt)
Meine *Kette ist nach 400km gerissen *und zwar gleich 2 Glieder! (habe dann eine *Shimano HG54* verbaut für die Hälfte des Preises der SRAM Kette; läuft prima; ACHTUNG: laufrichtungsgebunden und beim Ablängen bitte beachten, dass es ein Fully ist! (Slide 140 7.0 hat von 16" bis 22" je _433mm_ Kettenstrebenlänge. Des Weiteren haben die Pulleys/ Schaltröllchen _11_! Zähne))
Hintere DT Swiss X12 *Steckachse lockert sich* von Zeit zu Zeit ein wenig (allerdings unkritisch)
Das *Gefrickel mit den Distanzhülsen* der HR-Bremse konnte ich mir nicht ansehen und habe direkt einen Adapter gekauft (die vorherige, von mir als Notlösung bezeichnete Befestigung, ist eine absolut gängige, von Avid abgesegnete Lösung! Fand ich trotzdem nicht zufriedenstellend)
Der Schnellspanner des Sitzrohres, den viele als unzureichend kritisieren, finde ich super.
Den Preis für den Syntace Lenker und den Vorbau finde ich absolut nicht gerechtfertigt. Die Qualität beider Teile ist absolut durchschnittlich und der Preis ist absolute Abzocke! Gleiches gilt für einen neuen PopLoc Hebel, falls der alte kaputt geht und für die Preise der SRAM Ketten und sonstiger am Rad verbauter SRAM Teile. Kette und Kassette kann man von Shimano kaufen, falls verschlissen.
Einen MarshGuard kann man sich auch leicht selbst bauen. Hier ein Link dazu.
Der MTB-Kettenschutz von Radon ging nur mit roher Gewalt auf die Kettenstrebe, woraufhin der Klettverschluss vom Neopren abgerissen ist (Naht).

Worte zum Schluss:

_Leute, schreibt's euch doch bitte, bitte eure Rahmennummern usw. auf! Das kann wirklich hilfreich sein im Falle eines Diebstahls!_
Dieses Fazit zu dem Rad ist meine persönliche Meinung und stellt keinen Absolutheitsanspruch dar oder erhebt irgendwelche Ansprüche als wissenschaftlich fundiert betrachtet zu werden. Alle Erfahrungen die in das Fazit eingeflossen sind, beruhen auf persönlicher Erfahrung und entstammen keinem stupiden Nachplappern irgendwelcher Meinungen anderer.
Die Erfahrungen, die ich mit dem Rad gesammelt habe, habe ich nicht auf Profi-Niveau gesammelt.
Das Fazit erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und gibt weder die Meinung Dritter wieder noch möchte ich für Dritte werben.
Alle von mir gemachten Angaben sind ohne Gewähr und ich übernehme keinerlei Haftung für darauf basierende Entschlüsse, Schlussfolgerungen oder Handlungsweisen.

Fazit:
Gerne hätte ich das Rad 300€ reduziert erworben  Zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt (Saisonauftakt; keine Sales; kein Ausverkauf; kein Blowout) war das Rad die vernünftigste Entscheidung, die ich hätte treffen können und würde sie auch wieder treffen. Probleme bleiben mMn bei keinem Rad aus. Alle Probleme, die ich auf dem korrekten Dienstweg versucht habe, mit bike-discount  (wo ich das Rad online gekauft hatte) zu lösen, wurden allesamt zufriedenstellend gelöst. Generell war der Kontakt stets mangelfrei.


*Anmerkung:*
Falls jemand irgendwelche Techdocs, Testberichte, Compatibilitymaps, Oilcharts, Produktbeschreibungen oder dergleichen benötigt: ich habe mir nahezu alle runtergeladen; möchte sie bloß aus copyrighttechnischen Gründen hier nicht hochladen. Am besten einfach eine PN an mich. Habe auch Screenshots als Reminder zu relevanten Problemen bzw. die Links dazu.


----------



## ekib (6. Oktober 2014)

Super beschrieben. Habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Will die Kurbel auf 2fach umbauen und evtl. die Gabel tauschen. Mit welchem Drehmoment ziehst du die Bremssättel an? 7 Nm?

Schade finde ich auch das ich für das Rad ebenfalls 1599 Euro bezahlt habe, würde es aber auch wieder tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (6. Oktober 2014)

Shimano gibt für die Bremssättel ein Drehmoment von 6-8 Nm an


----------



## Derivator22 (6. Oktober 2014)

Shimano? Avid! 
Avid sagt 8-10Nm







Hier die mir bekannten Besitzer 2014er 140 7.0er Slides:

@Hike_O
@ipodmac23
@Porl_LE
@Blades
@cherokee190
@hammerwaldi
@All_mtn
@ekib
@wilfredo
@Derivator22
@souldriver
@Duuude83
@chris48793
@TurboTobi
@QBE84
@paolocubano


----------



## souldriver (7. Oktober 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Hier die mir bekannten Besitzer 2014er 140 7.0er Slides:
> 
> Hike_O
> ipodmac23
> ...


@souldriver auch. Im Blowout erstanden.

Meine Anpassungen (Teile im wesentlichen aus "Altrad"):
Schaltung: SRAM XX1, 28er KB
Bremsen: Shimano XT
Laufräder: vorne Mavic Crossmax SX, hinten SRAM Rail 50 (das Mavic Hinterrad ist im Eimer, Mavic hat mich auch nicht überzeugt), ich überlege mir für vorne auch SRAM Rail 50 zu kaufen; natürlich tubeless
Reifen: Fat Albert
Sattelstütze: Kindshock LEV 150mm
Pedale: Grade 5
Breiterer Lenker ist bestellt, Sattel wird noch getauscht.

Vom Federweg der Revelation werden bisher nur 120mm genutzt (sowohl mit 20% als auch mit 30% SAG), obwohl ich auf durchaus ruppigen Trails in Südtirol unterwegs war. Hat da jemand eine Idee? Fährt sich erstaunlicherweise trotzdem recht angenehm, eigentlich nicht schlechter als mein altes Enduro mit 170mm Gabel.


----------



## Hike_O (7. Oktober 2014)

Klasse Thread @Derivator22!
Der Thread hat bei mir den Bestellschalter umgelegt, nachdem ich bereits über 1 Jahr auf der Suche nach der Wollmilchsau war und nun gefunden habe.
Danke! 

Meine Meinung zu diesem Hobel:
Die "Revelation DPA" nervt ein bißchen, weil der Federweg nicht voll ausgenutzt wird.
Hab nen Drop vermurkst und bin übel frontlastig aufgekommen, aber die letzten 2 cm Federweg wollen einfach nicht genutzt werden. Werde evtl. auf SoloAir umbauen, da die Absenkfunktion für mich unnötig ist.
Die NobbyNics finde ich bisher gar nicht so schlecht. Bemerke bisher nichts von einer zu weichen Gummimischung.
Die Leistung der Elixir3 reicht mir auch völlig aus.

Und jetzt zu meinem bisher einzigen Kritikpunkt: Das Bike ist matt schwarz/ die Decals sind schwarz glänzend. Soweit so gut.
Das Syntace Zeugs gefällt mir optisch überhaupt nicht, weshalb ich mir jetzt von Sixpack Lenker und Vorbau in Stealth Schwarz bestellt habe. 
Bilder folgen, ob ihr wollt oder nicht


----------



## Thiel (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

bzg der Drehmomente für die Bremssättelschrauben, die direkt in die Gabel gehen: Bedienungsanleitung von der Federgabel lesen. 
Wer es genau nimmt, sollte sich an die Herstellervorgaben halten und das ist nicht Avid sondern eben der Gabelhersteller


----------



## hammerwaldi (7. Oktober 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wer es genau nimmt, sollte sich an die Herstellervorgaben halten und das ist nicht Avid sondern eben der Gabelhersteller



Die Gabel ist von Rock Shox, die Bremse von Avid und beide gehören zu Sram, wäre doof wenn die sich gegenseitig widersprechen würden


----------



## Derivator22 (7. Oktober 2014)

Da die RR Saison lange hielt, konnte ich seit Kauf nur 1800km drauf fahren. Ich teste Sachen innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate gerne auf Herz und Nieren (Beweislast). Derzeit bahnt sich etwas an. Am Montageständer rattert die Kette hörbar. Hatte bisher leider nicht die Zeit, mich damit näher zu befassen. Schätze das hat etwas mit dem Schaltwerk bzw. dem Freilauf zu tun. Tretlager kann ich ausschließen (hab es ohne Kette probiert). Vermuten tue ich derzeit iwie das obere Leitröllchen bzw. hatte einen Thread zu einem ähnlichen Problem beim X9 Typ2 bzw. den Demon Naben/ Freilauf gefunden.

Freilauf:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....-SUN-RINGLE-DEMON-Freilauf-defekt-???.655023/

Schaltwerk:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/SRAM-Typ-2-Schaltwerk-knackt-beim-Einfedern.617145/


----------



## Hike_O (7. Oktober 2014)

Oder hast Du evtl. einfach nur die Kette nicht 100% korrekt am Schaltwerk eingefädelt?
Ist mir schon passiert und dabei ist ein ratterndes Geräusch entstanden.


----------



## Derivator22 (7. Oktober 2014)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (7. Oktober 2014)

Du meinst bestimmt den Steg? 
Nein, das ist es nicht. Kette ist auch überall leichtgängig; sprich kein steifes Kettenglied. Laufrichtung usw. ist auch korrekt. Ritzel bzw. Kettenblätter sind alle einwandfrei und die Kassette ist mit 40Nm angezogen worden. Das Geräusch&Vibration kamen unabhängig von einer Montage, weshalb ich von einem Defekt ausgehe. Muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## Hike_O (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja, genau! Den Steg meinte ich. 
Eine durch Dreck verklemmte Schaltwerksrolle ist auch auszuschließen? Da kann auch ein Rattern entstehen.
Ansonsten bin ich ratlos.
Aber Deine Problemberichte zum 140er finde ich hilfreich, weil ich im Vorfeld erfahre was mich evtl. noch erwartet.


----------



## Derivator22 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hatte die auch erst in Verdacht, aber bereits auseinandergenommen gehabt. Die Kugellager werden von Blechdeckelchen abgedeckt. Lager sind pico und wurden gleich neu gefettet. BTW: die Schaltröllchen sind laufrichtungsgebunden (zumindest sind da so Pfeile drauf, die mMn eine Drehrichtung symbolisieren sollen).

Das ist schon ordentlich, das Geräusch&Vibration. Da stockt iwas bzw. läuft ziemlich rau/unrund.
Wie gesagt, ich habe Schaltwerk bzw. Freilauf in Verdacht.


----------



## Hike_O (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe nicht, dass es der lahmende Frosch ist.
Ist es ein gleichmäßiges Rattern, also durch Kette oder Zähne verursacht?
Funzt sonst alles bis auf das Stocken?
Vermurkste Kugellager laufen auch stockend und unrund...


----------



## Derivator22 (7. Oktober 2014)

Wie bereits gesagt: ich tippe auf das Schaltwerk! Die Räder hängen bei mir alle an der Decke via "Radaufzug" und ich habe vorhin mal gecheckt. Das scheint das Schaltwerk zu sein. Wenn man es anfasst kann man recht eindeutig die Vibrationen spüren. Oberes Schaltröllchen ist (wenn man es frei dreht) leichtgängig. Es kommt aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach vom SW.

BTW:
Heute haben sie versucht mein Trekkingrad zu klauen. Habe es mit einem Schloss gesichtert vor der Bank stehen lassen und wollte Kontoauszüge holen, als ich 2 junge Männer das Schloss knacken sah.
Die gingen wie folgt vor:
Die näherten sich meinem Rad und machten so, als gehöre es einem der beiden und haben so gemacht, als würden sie locker miteinander reden und als wollte der eine dem anderen etwas aus seinem Rucksack holen. Dabei stellte er den Rucksack auf den Boden und der Bolzenschneider schaute mit den Schneidzangen nach oben scheinbar. Er hat ihn gar nicht aus seinem Rucksack geholt, sondern lediglich den Rucksack geöffnet, von außen die Griffe gepackt und das Schloss geknackt.
Ich direkt rausgerannt. Die haben noch versucht, das Rad mitzunehmen, bloß hat sich das Pedal oder der Lenker an der Absperrkette zw. zwei Pollern verfangen und sie haben es nicht gepackt das Rad mitzuzerren.
Bin direkt hinterher gesprintet, haben sich aber aufgeteilt und ich habe sie verloren... 

Mein Fazit daraus: Aldi-Schlösser schützen nur bedingt; das Rad nie unbeaufsichtigt lassen.
Bin jetzt hingegangen und habe beim Slide (und allen anderen hochpreisigen Rädern) die Seriennummern bzw. Produktionsdaten von:

Gabel
Dämpfer
Nabe HR
Nabe VR
Umwerfer
Strebe Schaltwerk
re. u. li. Kurbelarm
li. u. re. Schalthebel
hi. Bremsscheibe
notiert. Rahmennummer hatte ich gleich anfangs notiert gehabt.

Im Nachhinein meinte ein Freund zu mir, es hätte auch sein können, dass sie gepokert hätten und einer meinen PIN ausspähen wollte und sie hofften, dass ich raus renne und meine Karte stecken lasse. Das habe ich auch, aber Kontoauszüge benötigen keinen PIN, weshalb ich den Einwand zwar nachvollziehen kann, jedoch nicht denke, dass das deren Intention war.


----------



## cherokee190 (9. Oktober 2014)

Moin,
hätte mal eine Frage zur Revelation des Slide 140. Ich habe an meinem heute mal einen Gabelservice durchgeführt und dabei festgestellt das die Mutter (10er SW) am linken Casting ohne jegliche Dichtung montiert war. Wurde die bei mir bei der Gabelmontage vergessen  oder ist das bei der RL normal bzw. bei euch auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (9. Oktober 2014)

Kann ich so bestätigen, falls du die ganz unten meinst.


----------



## afireinside1988 (9. Oktober 2014)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hätte mal eine Frage zur Revelation des Slide 140. Ich habe an meinem heute mal einen Gabelservice durchgeführt und dabei festgestellt das die Mutter (10er SW) am linken Casting ohne jegliche Dichtung montiert war. Wurde die bei mir bei der Gabelmontage vergessen  oder ist das bei der RL normal bzw. bei euch auch so?



Kann ich so auch bestätigen. Hatte dadurch nach dem Service aber das Problem, dass Öl aus dem Casting auf die Bremsscheibe gelaufen ist 
Ich würde die Mutter also unbedingt vor der Montage ordentlich einfetten (ich nutze PM600 Military Grease), seitdem ist das Casting bei mir wieder dicht.


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Oktober 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen, falls du die ganz unten meinst.



Besten Dank, genau die meinte ich 
Das Einfetten der Mutter ist eine gute Idee, werde ich dann mal noch heute nachholen. Leichte Ölspuren hatte ich vor dem Service auch am linken Gabelfuß.


----------



## Derivator22 (10. Oktober 2014)

Gibt auch so Dichtungen (glaube Gummi/Kork oder so). Jedoch muss man dann messen, wie viele Gewindegänge deswegen nicht greifen.


----------



## Hike_O (10. Oktober 2014)

@Derivator22:
Glück gehabt mit dem Trekking Rad. Die Säcke werden immer dreister.
Und sehr gute Idee mal alle Seriennummern der Einzelteile zu notieren.

Von welcher Dichtung genau sprecht ihr?
Die, ich nenne sie mal "Ölablassschraube" unten am Casting?
Ich habe auch beiden Seiten die schwarzen Dichtringe verbaut...


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Oktober 2014)

Von unten ist auf der rechten Seite ein Innensechskant (mit Zugstufenverstellschraube) und auf der Luftseite (links) ist eine Mutter. Beides zu lösen bei Demontage der Gabel.  Die Mutter ist ohne Dichtung zum Castinggehäuse montiert und führt scheinbar dazu, das mitunter etwas Öl austritt.

Ich werde mir mal einen passenden flachen Dichtring suchen und mit etwas Fett auf dem Gewinde montieren. Das sollte auf alle Fälle genügen.


----------



## Hike_O (10. Oktober 2014)

Ok, dann sprechen wir schonmal von der gleichen Stelle an der Gabel.
Aber bei mir sind definitiv auf beiden Seiten diese flachen, schwarzen Dichtungsringe verbaut.
Laut Manual sollte auch auf beiden Seiten diese Dichtung vorhanden sein.

Oder klebt der Ring evtl. an der Mutter fest? Musst mal genau nachgucken.
Die Mutter ist so konstruiert, dass der Ring von der Mutter zur Hälfte aufgenommen wird.


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Oktober 2014)

Genau so sieht die Mutter bei mir auch aus, deshalb auch die ursprüngliche Frage zum Dichtring. Aber bei mir war definitiv keiner drauf und wie zu lesen scheinbar auch kein Einzelfall


----------



## afireinside1988 (10. Oktober 2014)

Der Dichtring war bei mir drauf, verfehlte allerdings seine dichtende Wirkung.


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Oktober 2014)

Habe mir die Mutter nochmals genau angesehen, in dieser ist scheinbar wirklich ein Dichtring eingelassen, der allerdings so tief und fest in der Mutter sitzt, das deren Rand etwas übersteht. Das führte dann bei mir bestimmt zu der besagten Undichtigkeit. Habe den Rand etwas nachgearbeitet und mit Fett montiert. So erstmal dicht, alles weitere wird die Praxis zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulman8888 (12. Oktober 2014)

@*Derivator22*
An meinem Slide hat sich mal die Schraube welche das Schaltwerk hält gelockert und desshalb auch gerattert als würds den nächsten Gang rauf wollen.


----------



## Hike_O (13. Oktober 2014)

@Derivator22: Hast Du die Ursache für das Problem schon gefunden?


----------



## Derivator22 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!
Nein, leider nicht, habe aber auch nicht danach gesucht, da ich leider verhindert war. Werde die Kurbel demnächst mal checken und dem Tip mit dem Umwerfer nachgehen, auch wenn ich sicher bin, dass es daran nicht liegt. Was auch auffällt ist, dass die Kette am Umwerferblech eiert bzw. die Kurbel verzogen ist, das Tretlager schief oder ein Kettenblatt verbogen.
Muss ich mal schauen. Ggf. komme ich morgen dazu.

BTW: könnte mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Freilauf demontiert bekomme? Rad raus, Kassette ab und dann?

P.S.: ich konnte den Umwerfer noch nie perfekt einstellen (auch Fachleute nicht, die sich daran versucht haben). Ich muss immer mit einem Kompromiss leben. Derzeit ist es so, dass ich wenn ich vom kleinsten KB aufs mittlere schalten will, ich den Trigger nicht normal betätigen kann, sondern darüber hinaus drücken muss und somit "manuell" die Kette aufs mittlere heben muss.

Das hier ist derzeit mein heißester Tip: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/SRAM-Typ-2-Schaltwerk-knackt-beim-Einfedern.617145/

Gut's Nächtle und viel Erfolg beim Deskdiven morgen bzw. bei allen anderen Erwerbsarten


----------



## hammerwaldi (14. Oktober 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> BTW: könnte mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Freilauf demontiert bekomme? Rad raus, Kassette ab und dann?



Moin,

ich hatte bei mir den Freilauf auch mit Kassette demontiert bekommen, man braucht dann aber einen schmalen Maulschlüssel. Man hat auf der Antriebsseite eine Art Mutter und auf der anderen Seite muss man erstmal diese "Kappe" abziehen, dann sieht man schon die Welle. Die hat auf dieser Seite einen "Schlitz", um die Welle, beim Ab-/Festschrauben der Mutter, zu kontern z. B. mit einem Flacheisen.

Sorry für die laienhafte Erklärung und sollte dieses Vorgehen komplett falsch sein, bitte laut aufschreien!


----------



## Derivator22 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich probiere es mal aus! Wenn mein Account gelöscht ist, ist das Rad kaputt


----------



## Derivator22 (14. Oktober 2014)

Erster Übeltäter identifiziert!

Kugellager war absolut fest!

Schaltwerk ist als nächstes dran!

Eine Kettenblattschraube war ebenfalls lose und alle Kugellager hatten gut Rost angesetzt -.-

Freilauf hab ich komplett mit Fett zugeschmiert, da ich bei diesem Problemrad doch gerne ein Ohr auf auffällige Geräusche haben will 

Die Leitröllchen sind alle mit upper und lower pulley beschriftet und deren Laufrchtung. Kann man nix falsch machen 





Hier mal eins mit bissel Rost:


----------



## souldriver (18. Oktober 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Das *Gefrickel mit den Distanzhülsen* der HR-Bremse konnte ich mir nicht ansehen und habe direkt einen Adapter gekauft (die vorherige, von mir als Notlösung bezeichnete Befestigung, ist eine absolut gängige, von Avid abgesegnete Lösung! Fand ich trotzdem nicht zufriedenstellend)


Welchen Adapter braucht man denn da, wenn man diese Distanzhülsen los werden will? Gibt es speziell einen von Avid der ohne Distanzhülsen passt?
Meine alten XT-Bremsen konnte ich problemlos direkt am Slide montieren (ohne Distanzhülsen). Die Elixier 3 sollen jetzt an ein anderes Rad (ohne Hülsen).


----------



## Hike_O (18. Oktober 2014)

@Derivator22: Ist das normaler Verschleiß, oder worauf führst Du die Probleme zurück?
Und von welchen Distanzhülsen sprecht ihr?
Meine Bremsen sind mit Adapter und noch nie gesehenen (concaven & convexen) U-Scheiben montiert.
Meint Ihr zufällig diese Scheiben?


----------



## souldriver (18. Oktober 2014)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Und von welche Distanzhülsen sprecht ihr?
> Meine Bremsen sind mit Adapter und noch nie gesehenen (concave) U-Scheiben montiert.
> Meint Ihr zufällig diese Scheiben?


Genau die meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (18. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema "Distanzhülsen": bei mir waren 2 schwarze Hülsen, beschriftet mit 12,xmm und 7,xmm. Ohne Quersteg. Da kann man einen Adaptet verbauen und die PM Aufnahmen am Rahmen ggf.?!? entlasten.

Zum Thema Verschleiß: ich weiß es nicht, ob das normal ist. Auf jeden Fall wurde das Slide mit 1800km seit April nicht extrem gefahren. Mein RR und das Trekkingrad (das bei absolutem Hundewetter dran glauben muss) haben Shimano SW. Diese haben keine Kugellager.
Der Freilauf war auch angerostet (also die Kugellager).
Das Slide wird fast nie abgestrahlt und ich pflege es mit Öl und Fett.
Wird so langsam mein Sorgenkind und das Problem mit der Kette/ Antrieb ist immer noch nicht gelöst. Mal sehen...


----------



## Hike_O (20. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem mein Hinterbau zu knarzen begann, habe ich gestern mal den Hinterbau zerlegt.
Das Knarzen entstand durch eine viel zu fest angezogene Hinterbauschraube, was auch wieder Sinn macht, wenn man absolut keine Schraubensicherung verwendet.  
Gehört an (nicht in) Buchsen & Lager des Hinterbaus nicht auch ein klein wenig Fett? Bei meinem Slide hat sich wohl schon alles verflüchtigt...


----------



## souldriver (20. Oktober 2014)

souldriver schrieb:


> Vom Federweg der Revelation werden bisher nur 120mm genutzt (sowohl mit 20% als auch mit 30% SAG), obwohl ich auf durchaus ruppigen Trails in Südtirol unterwegs war. Hat da jemand eine Idee?





Hike_O schrieb:


> Die "Revelation DPA" nervt ein bißchen, weil der Federweg nicht voll ausgenutzt wird.
> Hab nen Drop vermurkst und bin übel frontlastig aufgekommen, aber die letzten 2 cm Federweg wollen einfach nicht genutzt werden. Werde evtl. auf SoloAir umbauen, da die Absenkfunktion für mich unnötig ist.



Ich konnte für meine Revelation das Problem lösen. Folgendes habe ich gemacht, wobei ich nicht weiß, welcher dieser Punkte letztendlich den "Erfolg" gebracht hat.

Ich habe die Luft aus der Gabel abgelassen und getestet, ob sich die Gabel dann voll einfedern lässt: ja, das ging
Bei der Lockout-Lenkerbedienung war der Zug nicht ganz gestrafft. Dadurch ging das Lockout auch hakelig: Zug gestrafft.
SAG auf 30% eingestellt.
Die Abstreifringe mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher angehoben und ordentlich Brunox rein gesprüht.
Jetzt werden die kompletten 140mm genutzt und die Gabel funktioniert überhaupt viel smoother.
Ich habe am Fahrwerk meines Slides jetzt nichts mehr auszusetzen. Fährt sich super bergauf (auch dank 12,9 kg) und auch bergab.


----------



## Keks_nascher (20. Oktober 2014)

> Die Abstreifringe mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher angehoben und ordentlich Brunox rein gesprüht.



Ist aber nicht zu empfehlen. Unter den Staubabstreifern liegen in Öl getränkte Schaumstoffringe, zusätzlich sind die Staubabstreifer von innen mit Fett (PM600, Judy Butter) gefettet um eindringenden Schmutz abzuhalten. Mit Kriechölen wie Brunox spülst du all das weg. Einfach mal eine Gabel selbst aufmachen und sich klar machen wie sie funktioniert, ist dank der guten Rock-Shox Manuals echt kein Thema. Brunox hat da nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Hike_O (20. Oktober 2014)

souldriver schrieb:


> Bei der Lockout-Lenkerbedienung war der Zug nicht ganz gestrafft. Dadurch ging das Lockout auch hakelig: Zug gestrafft.


Das muß ich auch mal überprüfen. Ich kann den Zug bei aktiviertem Lock-Out noch ein Stück aus dem Griff am Hebel herausziehen und dann bimmselt der Zug herum. Sieht verbesserungswürdig aus.

@Keks_nascher: Deo kommt mir nicht ans Rad. Und Metall sollte meinen Standrohren nach Möglichkeit ebenfalls fern bleiben.
Meine Revelation habe ich bereits komplett zerlegt, weil ich anfangs noch ganz andere Probleme hatte, aber das steht in einem anderen Thread.


----------



## souldriver (20. Oktober 2014)

Hm, zu meiner Zeit galt Federgabel-Deo noch als das Nonplusultra.
Bin wohl nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand.
Naja, jetzt geht es erstmal. Werde mich aber zurückhalten mit dem Deo. Danke für den Hinweis.
Kann man alternativ ein anderes Öl nehmen? Aufmachen will ich die Gabel erstmal nicht, habe ich wohl auch nicht alle Werkzeuge dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (20. Oktober 2014)

-


----------



## Derivator22 (20. Oktober 2014)

@Hike_O
Könntest du den Rev Thread bitte mal verlinken? Würde da gerne mal drüberfliegen.

Das Problem mit den ungenutzten 3cm habe ich aber auch. Trotz 25%SAG, 96kg und 50cm Sprüngen...


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2014)

souldriver schrieb:


> Hm, zu meiner Zeit galt Federgabel-Deo noch als das Nonplusultra.
> Bin wohl nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand.
> Naja, jetzt geht es erstmal. Werde mich aber zurückhalten mit dem Deo. Danke für den Hinweis.
> Kann man alternativ ein anderes Öl nehmen? Aufmachen will ich die Gabel erstmal nicht, habe ich wohl auch nicht alle Werkzeuge dafür.


wer mal ne gabel öffnest und sieht wohin das deo fließt und womit es sich vermischt wird verstehen warum brunox und co nicht förderlich ist.


----------



## souldriver (21. Oktober 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> wer mal ne gabel öffnest und sieht wohin das deo fließt und womit es sich vermischt wird verstehen warum brunox und co nicht förderlich ist.


Es war insofern förderlich, als die Gabel jetzt funktioniert wie sie soll. Aber ich habe schon verstanden was ihr meint und werde das mit dem Brunox sein lassen. Mein Interesse an technischen Zusammenhängen hält sich aber in Grenzen, daher bleibt meine Gabel erst mal zu.


----------



## Hike_O (21. Oktober 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> @Hike_O
> Könntest du den Rev Thread bitte mal verlinken? Würde da gerne mal drüberfliegen.
> 
> Das Problem mit den ungenutzten 3cm habe ich aber auch. Trotz 25%SAG, 96kg und 50cm Sprüngen...


 
Gerne!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prob...revelation-rl-2p-modell-2013-sinkt-ab.718938/

Habe gestern abend ein bissl getestet. Ohne Luft in der Gabel lässt sie sich komplett komprimieren.
Daher schließe ich ein Lock Out Problem noch aus.
Aber mit dem fahrerabhängigen Druck in den Kammern lässt sich die Gabel nicht mehr komplett komprimieren. Die Endprogression wird mit steigendem Druck logischerweise immer größer.
Wenn ich den SAG auf 45% einstelle, bleibt noch ein Zentimeter des Federweges ungenutzt.
Der letzte Zentimeter wird bei entsprechenden Einschlägen sicherlich auch noch genutzt, aber ob der Rest des Rades den Einschlag übersteht ist fraglich.
Für mich wäre es keine Option den Druck zu senken, nur um den vollen Federweg ausnutzen zu können.
Das mit der zu heftigen Endprogression habe ich hier im Forum aber auch schon sehr oft gelesen, in Verbindung mit der Revelation DPA.

@souldriver: Welches Baujahr hat deine Gabel?


----------



## Derivator22 (21. Oktober 2014)

Mit 45% SAG rumzueiern geht nur, wenn man kein Gefälle fährt bzw. nicht bremst.
RS meinte einmal, dass DPA's aufgrund ihrer vielen Dichtungen und der Absenkung usw. nicht so "smooth" sind, wie Coils oder SoloAir.
Dadurch, dass ich für 150mm DPA die gesamte AirEinheit austauschen müsste, sind mir 168€ für 1cm zu viel Geld. RCT3 DPA scheint ja auch nicht so der Knaller zu sein...
Da ich die Absenkfunktion tatsächlich ab und an nutze und den PushLock sogar sehr häufig, bleibt die Gabel wie sie ist. 
Was auch ein Hint sein könnte: ein befreundeter Dipl. Ing. und erfahrener MTB'ler meinte, dass das Ansprechverhalten von Luftfedergabeln zu einem großen Teil von deren Einbauwinkel abhänge, da die Kräfte so Reibung verursachen und den Losbrechmoment beeinflussen.

Danke für die Verlinkung, Heiko!

BTW: falls ihr euch mal fragt: was zu Teufel stinkt hier denn wie ein verwesender Kadaver an meinem Rad?!? Es könnte der Kettenstrebenschutz sein, der seit Monaten bedingt durch das Wetter stets feucht ist und kaum trocknen kann


----------



## souldriver (21. Oktober 2014)

Hike_O schrieb:


> @souldriver: Welches Baujahr hat deine Gabel?


Das Slide ist ein 2014er Modell. Dann wird ja wohl auch die Gabel Baujahr 2014 haben.


----------



## Derivator22 (21. Oktober 2014)

Kannst du an der Seriennummer an der Gabelkrone ablesen. Müsste iwas mit 30T13 oder so sein. Bj. ist '13; Modellreihe '14


----------



## Hike_O (21. Oktober 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Mit 45% SAG rumzueiern geht nur, wenn man kein Gefälle fährt bzw. nicht bremst.
> RS meinte einmal, dass DPA's aufgrund ihrer vielen Dichtungen und der Absenkung usw. nicht so "smooth" sind, wie Coils oder SoloAir.
> Dadurch, dass ich für 150mm DPA die gesamte AirEinheit austauschen müsste, sind mir 168€ für 1cm zu viel Geld. RCT3 DPA scheint ja auch nicht so der Knaller zu sein...
> Da ich die Absenkfunktion tatsächlich ab und an nutze und den PushLock sogar sehr häufig, bleibt die Gabel wie sie ist.
> ...


 
Der ganze Absenkschnickschnack geht dann wohl zu lasten der Gesamtperformance. Spitze! 
Der Einbauwinkel ist mit Sicherheit relevant, aber die Endprogression dürfte davon doch nicht betroffen sein..?
Bin gerade am grübeln, ob ich die Gabel verkaufen sollte, aber eine bessere kostet gleich wieder ein halbes Vermögen.
Und für einen Zentimeter mehr Federweg 168,-€ zu investieren, steht ja auch in keinem akzeptablen Verhältnis.

Mein Kettenstrebenschutz stinkt noch nicht wie Iltis



souldriver schrieb:


> Das Slide ist ein 2014er Modell. Dann wird ja wohl auch die Gabel Baujahr 2014 haben.


Hatte ich auch gedacht, aber an meinem Slide von 2014 ist die Gabel laut Seriennummer noch von 2013.


----------



## Derivator22 (21. Oktober 2014)

Das muss sie sein 
Slide 2014 wird 2013 produziert, somit müssen die Teile des Modelljahres 2014 in 2013 gefertigt sein. Alles Roger also!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (26. Oktober 2014)

Falls noch jemand eines in 18" braucht; 1050€ VHB; Standort Bonn:

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/mountainbike-radon-slide-140-7-0-18-black/251026450


----------



## Hike_O (26. Oktober 2014)

Anzeige bereits gelöscht..

Meine Revelation habe ich nun auch soweit, dass sie den vollen Weg nutzt.
Sag sitzend: 25%
Sag stehend: 35%
Mit den Werten komme ich klar und ich glaube, die Revelation sollte man lieber mit etwas mehr als weniger SAG fahren.
Mir kommt sie jetzt auch minimal reaktionsfreudiger vor.


----------



## All_mtn (13. November 2014)

Reifenbreite Hinterbau

Hallo zusammen,

fahrt ihr noch den Standard Nobby Nic in 2,35 Breite am Slide 140 ?
Der Reifen nimmt soviel Platz im Hinterbau ein dass der Hinterbau an der Querverstrebung bereits sehr abgeschliffen ist ( ca. 1800km Laufleistung ).
Dass es dort Platzprobleme gibt war bekannt. Den reifen habe ich jetzt doch raus genommen da ich sonst befürchte dass mit der Zeit die Schweißnaht weggeschliffen wird. Habe nun Übergangsweise einen Conti Mountain King 2.2 eingebaut. Das Platzverhältnis ist nun um Welten besser.
Welchen Reifen fahrt ihr im Hinterbau ? Laut Reifendatenbank ist der NN 2,35 mit Abstand der Voluminöseste Reifen.

In meiner näheren Auswahl für 2015 stehen
NobbyNic in 2.25
RocketRon in 2.25
Mountain King 2.4
oder der X-King in 2.4

eine Testfahrt mit dem Mountain King 2.2 werde ich noch absolvieren. Der Reifen war ursprünglich am HT. Im Vergleich zum Vorderen Nobby Nic sieht der Reifen sehr schmal aus. Sollte jedoch noch für Trailtouren ausreichen und ggf ein wenig mehr Vortrieb liefern.

Gruß


----------



## boarderking (13. November 2014)

X King hinten und Mountain King2 Vorne. Beide in 2,4. das fuhr ich vor dem neuen Slide am ebenfalls hinten engeren Canyon xc. Der Conti baut etwas schmaler als der schwalbe und nutzt sich dabei auch noch weniger schnell ab. War sehr zufrieden mit der Combi. Gabs günstig bei Bikediscount


----------



## Derivator22 (13. November 2014)

Hinten fahre ich den Nobby Nic in 2,35" problemlos (klar, wenn Steine im Matsch sind, schleift's...).
Magic Mary in 2,35" schleift mit ihren Aussenstollen und BigBetty in 2,4" kann man völlig vergessen.
Werde aber erst einmal die NN's kaputtfahren (1 ist bereits fast "tot").


----------



## souldriver (13. November 2014)

Fat Albert, allerdings mit einem SRAM Rail 50 Laufrad, problemlos.
Inzwischen auch vorne, jetzt passt auch der MarshGuard.


----------



## Hike_O (16. November 2014)

Kann es sein, dass die Nobby Nics 2.35 viel zu voluminös geraten sind?
Im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Reifen in 2.35 oder sogar 2.4 sind die Nobby Nics fast immer fetter.
Selbst Schwalbes Fat Albert 2.4 ist nicht nennenswert größer. 
Aber so gibt es wenigstens genügend Auswahlmöglichkeiten um den Abstand zwischen Strebe und Reifen selbst mit 2.4ern zu vergrößern.


----------



## All_mtn (17. November 2014)

Der 2.35 Nobby Nic baut wirklich sehr breit. So wie mir bekannt ist baut Schwalbe jedoch so dass das Zoll Maß auf jeden Fall stimmt, bedeutet dass andere Hersteller angeblich nicht ganz das Zoll Maß einhalten und somit etwas schmaler bauen ( Ob das so stimmt kann ich jedoch nicht 100% sicher sagen ).

Wie du aber bereits schreibst gibt es zum Glück somit die Möglichkeit andere 2.4er Reifen zu fahren.
Wie sehen bei dir die Hinterbaustreben aus ?


----------



## Hike_O (17. November 2014)

Laut H&S sollte im Radon Slide 140 7.0 folgende Gabel verbaut worden sein:
*Revelation RL 2P, Taper, QR15*

Handelt es sich hier um eine Gabel mit Tapered Gabelschaft?
Entstehen mir Nachteile wenn ich keine Tapered bekommen habe?
Die bei mir verbaute Gabel ist definitiv nicht Tapered...
Wie ist das bei Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (17. November 2014)

Tapered bedeutet ja nur konisch und ich glaube, dass die dadurch belastbarer sind. Meine Gabel war mEn auch nicht tapered, sondern normal 1 1/8.
Würde ja auch zum Orbit Z1.5 Steuersatz passen...

In der Produktbeschreibung steht nichts von tapered. Ich hänge sie Dir einmal an.


@All_mtn der NN hat die Schweißnähte/Streben eigentlich in Ruhe gelassen (habe sie aber auch direkt mit schwarzem Isoband abgetapet). Der MM hat sie bloß ordentlich abgeschabt... 
Egal, Tape erneuert und den NN wieder draufgezogen.

Ich persönlich bin froh, dass Schwalbe realistisch baut. War massiv verärgert, als ich den 2,35" Baron drauf hatte. Contis 2,35" waren ein schlechter Scherz!


----------



## Hike_O (17. November 2014)

@All_mtn: Sorry, ganz vergessen zu antworten.
Meine Strebe hat direkt einen fetten Kratzer von nem Stein verpasst bekommen, der da unbedingt durch wollte.
Seitdem habe ich die Strebe und Schweißnähte mit sehr dicker Lackschutzfolie beklebt. Bisher hält es.

Haben wir dann die falschen Gabeln bekommen? Ist das Steuerrohr denn tapered kompatibel?
Fühle mich gerade etwas verarscht bzgl. der Gabel....mimimi


----------



## Derivator22 (17. November 2014)

Hike_O schrieb:


> @All_mtn:
> 
> Haben wir dann die falschen Gabeln bekommen? Ist das Steuerrohr denn tapered kompatibel?
> Fühle mich gerade etwas verarscht bzgl. der Gabel....mimimi



Du beziehst dich auf die Konfiguration auf der bike-discount Homepage!?
In deren Produktbeschreibung steht nichts von tapered, nur in der Konfiguration. Auf der Hersteller-Homepage (radon-bikes; siehe Anhang Beitrag #62) stand auch nie etwas von tapered.
Denke, dass sich da jemand geirrt hat, als er die Konfiguration schrieb.


----------



## Hike_O (18. November 2014)

Recht hast Du!
Hatte nicht mehr die Daten der Radon Seite mit denen vom H&S verglichen um den Fehler selbst zu bemerken.
Danke Dir für die Aufklärung. 

Und wenn ich es richtig verstehe, könnte man Tapered Gabeln zwar in dem Rahmen verbauen, allerdings nur mit speziellem Steuersatz der wiederum die Gesamthöhe um einen Zentimeter erhöht.

Muss auch noch meine frühere Aussage zur Absenkfunktion revidieren. 
Bin auf einmal doch froh sie zu haben, weil es am WE ab einem gewissen Steilheitsgrad ohne Absenkung nicht mehr voran ging.

Auch wenn ich mir schon wieder sehr gerne ein neues Rad kaufen würde, ist das Slide 140 aus Vernunft gesehen absolut perfekt für meine derzeitigen Ansprüche und Bedürfnisse.
2x10 hätten es zwar auch getan, aber bei dem Preis ist dieser eine kleine Abstrich zu verkraften.
Das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist bei diesem Hobel für 1299,- Euronen schon fast kriminell.
Bis heute finde ich nichts vergleichbares für so schmales Geld.


----------



## Derivator22 (18. November 2014)

Ich sag das mit der Absenkung ja immer wieder und stoße stets auf mildes Lächeln... 
Wer natürlich nur bergab fährt oder im Flachland, für den mag die Funktion unsinnig sein; alle anderen sind iwann froh, sie zu haben. Spätestens beim AlpenX. Den ohne Klickies, Absenkfunktion und mit mehr Federweg... machbar, aber muss nicht sein


----------



## Derivator22 (21. November 2014)

Schwarzer DebonAir für 199€

http://m.ebay.de/itm/121493688205?nav=SEARCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (29. November 2014)

Das könntet ihr ggf. mal checken:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....-SUN-RINGLE-DEMON-Freilauf-defekt-???.655023/


----------



## Hike_O (1. Dezember 2014)

Oder das Debonair Upgrade für den Monarch RT3?
http://www.gabelprofi.de/index.php?lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=debonair+rt3
(noch nicht lieferbar)

Hier der Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/debon-air-upgrade-kit.734314/


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (1. Dezember 2014)

Würde auf meinem Bike gerne andere Laufräder fahren. Habe noch XT Laufräder, hinten allerdings mit 9mm Schnellspanner. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das so umzubauen das es funktioniert. Vorne alles prima mit QR15.

Gabel und Dämpfer werde ich im Winter auf Fox umrüsten, Bremse auf XT - so der Plan.


----------



## Hike_O (1. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es! Für welche Nabe?
Für Shimano gibt es die leider nicht...

Beispiel:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Mavic/9-5mm-Adapter-fuer-12mm-HR-Naben-bis-Modell-2011-p38130/


----------



## ekib (1. Dezember 2014)

Shimano XT


----------



## Hike_O (1. Dezember 2014)

Und die Adapter scheinen auch nur in die andere Richtung zu funktionieren...
Also bei Verwendung einer Nabe für 12, 15 oder 20mm Steckachsen mit einem 9mm Schnellspanner.
Aber das wußte Rad-und-Lauf bestimmt schon.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja aber ich kann den Rahmen des Radon ja nicht ändern. Aber danke soweit.


----------



## Derivator22 (23. März 2015)

Falls noch einer die Sun Ringle Infernos an seinem 140er verbaut hat:

ist bei euch rein zufällig auch dieses Phänomen zu sehen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/materialermuedung-srisse-sun-ringle-inferno-27.747880/ ?


----------



## All_mtn (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist es richtig das für das Slide 140 der folgende Steuersatz passt ?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fsa-orbit-1,5-r-cube-edition-63879
Ist ja ein 1 1/8 Gabelschaft an der Revelation und ein 1.5 Steuerrohr am Rahmen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Hike_O (20. Mai 2015)

Den gleichen habe ich zumindest am Slide 140 verbaut.
Aber warum nimmst Du nicht etwas flacheres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (20. Mai 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Den gleichen habe ich zumindest am Slide 140 verbaut.
> Aber warum nimmst Du nicht etwas flacheres?


Ich hab ihn auch drauf auf meinem Slide, war mir nur nicht sicher ob er es definitiv ist weil da was von Cube Edition steht, die Einbaumaße sollte ja aber passen.
Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem ganz zufrieden. Hättest du nen alternativ Vorschlag ?


----------



## Hike_O (20. Mai 2015)

Zumindest einen Tipp für den unteren Teil des Steuersatzes kann ich schonmal geben 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide.501700/page-216#post-12951946

Den Thread solltest Du dir auch noch durchlesen, bis die Experten hier auftauchen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-gabel-fuer-slide-140.647333/


----------



## All_mtn (20. Mai 2015)

Danke dir schonmal.
Jetzt bräuchte ich noch eine Angabe über die notwendigen Dämpferbuchsen für den verbauten Monarch RT 3, iwie gibts da sehr viele Varianten.


----------



## Derivator22 (20. Mai 2015)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Danke dir schonmal.
> Jetzt bräuchte ich noch eine Angabe über die notwendigen Dämpferbuchsen für den verbauten Monarch RT 3, iwie gibts da sehr viele Varianten.



1. Beitrag in diesem Thread -> Komponenten -> Dämpfer -> Nachtrag 

Ich zitiere mich selbst:
"Wen es interessiert: Man benötigt die Montagehilfe für _12,7mm_, der Bolzendurchmesser beträgt _8mm_, die obere Achse ist _55mm_ lang (somit 3teiliges Buchsenset) und die untere _22mm_ (2teiliges Buchsenset) (alle Angaben ohne Gewähr)."
*Bezieht sich auf die Huber Buchsen!*
Die neuen FOX sollen aber auch gut sein. Ich gönne mein Geld aber lieber Hr. Huber.


----------



## Derivator22 (20. Mai 2015)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ist es richtig das für das Slide 140 der folgende Steuersatz passt ?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fsa-orbit-1,5-r-cube-edition-63879
> ...



Irgendwie bin ich verunsichert...
Lt. Artikelbeschreibung ist der Steuersatz für 1 1/8 unten und oben und lt. Explosionszeichnung nicht 
Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler!?


----------



## Hike_O (21. Mai 2015)

Mir fällt auch gerade etwas auf.
Lediglich das Bild zeigt den korrekten Steuersatz. Die Bezeichnung hingegen weicht von der Beschriftung des Steuersatzes auf dem Bild ab.
Ich würde mir einfach einen schöneren, weil flacheren Steuersatz bestellen.


----------



## Derivator22 (13. Juni 2015)

*Ich habe das Problem mit dem ungenutzten letzten 3cm gelöst! 
*
Also, ich hatte noch das 2011er RS Revelation oil chart, wo für die Revelation RL *123ml* _5WT_ für die MotionControl ausgewiesen werden.
Dann habe ich, da ich berufsbedingt bei so alten Dokumenten hellhörig werde, mir das passende für die 2014er Revelation besorgt.
Hier sind es nun *134ml *_5WT_ bzw. *82-88mm Ölfüllstand* (Toleranz +/- 2mm) ergo ein _max. Toleranzwert_ v. 10mm (*80-90mm)*.

Im Serviceheft der Revelation steht, dass zuviel Federungsöl den verfügbaren Federweg verkürzt und die Dämpfleistung reduziert.

Was habe ich also gemacht? Ich habe den Ölstand reduziert (innerhalb der Toleranz) und siehe da, sie gibt mehr Federweg frei bei gleichbleibendem Ansprechverhalten (das ich mittlerweile auch sehr gut anpassen konnte, dank Dynamics Federgabelfett und einem gescheiten Luftdruck).


----------



## Hike_O (13. Juni 2015)

Wer hat Probleme mit ungenutzten 3cm? 
Nur die letzten 5mm wollen nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich muss nur noch ein winziges bißchen Öl raus.
Habe ich auch mal nicht ganz aufgefüllt und war vom Ergebnis überzeugter. Dazu SAG von 27-30% und die Revelation ist viel fluffiger.
Ab und an das Rad über Nacht aufm Kopf stehen lassen und die Gabel rockt.


----------



## souldriver (15. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich mich irgendwann mal traue meine Revelation auf zu machen ...
Am 29er habe ich eine 150er Pike, der Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten und in der Ausnutzung des Federwegs ist offensichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (15. Juni 2015)

Einfach aufmachen...ist auch keine Raktenwissenschaft solange man nichts tunen oder großartig umbauen/ ändern möchte.
Ist deine Rev. ausreichend geschmiert? Weisst Du das zufällig?
Mich interessiert der Unterschied von der Rev. zur Pike ungemein. Kannst Du das vielleicht ein wenig genauer beschreiben?
Bei mir war der Unterschied zwischen Auslieferungszustand und nach vollzogenem kleinen Service eklatant.
Vorher war das Losbrechmoment arg hoch und nun ist es eig. sehr gut, aber mir fehlt der direkte Vergleich zur Pike.


----------



## souldriver (15. Juni 2015)

Die Pike (übrigens auch auch eine 2P aus einem 2014er Modell) nutzt bei 25% Sag den Federweg komplett, bei der Revelation werden bei 30% Sag 1-1,5 cm nicht genutzt (gleiche Strecke).
Wenn ich mit der Pike beispielsweise gegen eine kleine Stufe (10 cm) fahre spüre ich nichts, mit der Revelation ruckt es schon ordentlich.
Ja, ich muss den "kleinen Service" mal machen. Hab mich bisher nicht ran getraut, aber jetzt wo ich ohnehin mehr mit dem anderen Bike fahre macht es nicht so viel, wenn ich die Gabel nicht wieder zusammen kriege oder sie danach noch schlechter funktioniert. Beim ersten Anschauen der RockShox-Videos war ich erstmal abgeschreckt. Ich mache zwar sonst eigentlich alles selbst, Gabel aber bisher nur eine alte Bionicon-Forke und die kann auch ein Schimpanse warten.


----------



## Hike_O (15. Juni 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit der Pike beispielsweise gegen eine kleine Stufe (10 cm) fahre spüre ich nichts, mit der Revelation ruckt es schon ordentlich.



10cm sind ja fast eine Kantsteinhöhe. Das merkt man mit der Rev. auf jeden Fall.
Die Pike muss ja der Hammer sein. 
Wenn du sonst alles selbst am Rad machst, kriegst die Gabel auch hin. Also den Service..
Aber das Niveau der Pike bleibt unerreicht.


----------



## Derivator22 (15. Juni 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Die Pike muss ja der Hammer sein.
> 
> Aber das Niveau der Pike bleibt unerreicht.



Da muss ich einmal zwischenrufen 
Tatsächlich ist die *RCT3 DPA*! Pike der * Revelation DPA RL* überlegen allerdings:
dieser Unterschied _verringert_ sich (Achtung: Wortbedeutung verringert sich vs. gleicht sich an!) mMn (subjektiv!) doch recht spürbar, wenn man die Revelation gescheit eingestellt hat und mal fachmännisch dran war.

Ich habe die Pike RCT3 DPA in einem Propain Tyee gefahren gehabt, welches ich leihweise gefahren bin.
Ich kann also nur den Unterschied zw. einer Pike RCT3 DPA und einer Revelation DPA RL bewerten.
Ein Mitfahrer aus unserer MTB Gruppe hat in seine Rev eine RCT3 Einheit verbaut und meint selbst, dass der Unterschied das Geld nicht wert gewesen sei (Achtung: wir fahren nur S0-S2).
Ich bin das Rad selbst einmal ca. 10km gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich keinen _bedeutenden _Unterschied gespürt habe.

_Meiner _Meinung nach ist es einfach am sinnvollsten die Gabel anständig zu schmieren und mit dem Öl zu variieren (Viskosität und Ölstand). Vor allem muss man beachten, dass wenn man mit 3Bar in den Reifen rumeiert, die Gabel das nicht komplett wegbügeln kann! 

Eine DPA wird allerdings niemals eine Coil, dessen muss man sich bewusst sein!

Man müsste einfach einmal beide Gabeln in dasselbe! Rad (vergleichbare Geometrie usw.) verbauen und gleichartig warten.


----------



## Derivator22 (15. Juni 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Beim ersten Anschauen der RockShox-Videos war ich erstmal abgeschreckt.



Das ging mir genauso! 

Dann habe ich mir einmal die Anleitung ausgedruckt und einfach einmal angefangen und dann merkt man, dass da viele "kann, muss aber nicht" Sachen drin stehen (Isopropyl-alcohol, dies und das....)
Das soll halt idiotensicher sein und ist sehr umfangreich geschrieben; führt aber teilweise zu einem gewissen Abschreckverhalten


----------



## Hike_O (15. Juni 2015)

Die Info zur RCT3 Einheit ist schonmal sehr gut, weil ich mir die auch noch kaufen wollte.
Eigentlich bin ich doch recht zufrieden mit der Rev. DPA RL und ich denke @souldriver hat noch nicht das ganze Potential der Rev. kennengelernt. Evtl. ist der Unterschied dann gar nicht mehr soo groß.
Ich hab mir aber sogar Isopropyl Allohol besorgt, weil schadet nicht und das Öl/Fett Zeug geht ab wie nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (19. Juni 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Das ging mir genauso!
> 
> Dann habe ich mir einmal die Anleitung ausgedruckt


Diese hier?
http://www.cycleservicenordic.com/p...k/RockShox/2013-Revelation-Service-Manual.pdf

Da wird mir ehrlich gesagt noch mehr Angst und Bange.


----------



## Derivator22 (20. Juni 2015)

Jip, bloß in dt. Sprache; der Bequemlichkeit halber.


----------



## souldriver (21. Juni 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Jip, bloß in dt. Sprache; der Bequemlichkeit halber.


Hast du einen Link?


----------



## Derivator22 (21. Juni 2015)

Ich schicke es dir aus copyrighttechn. Gründen via PN


----------



## simon_nbg (8. Juli 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich schicke es dir aus copyrighttechn. Gründen via PN



Könnte ich das deutsche Dokument auch bekommen?
Danke!


----------



## Derivator22 (8. Juli 2015)

simon_nbg schrieb:


> Könnte ich das deutsche Dokument auch bekommen?
> Danke!



Ja klar!


----------



## Derivator22 (27. August 2015)

Für 12,95€ lohnt es sich mMn, sich einen auf Halde zu legen! SRAM X9 Trigger f. Umwerfer (3x10, links):

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-x.9-trigger-3-fach-links-grau-445826


----------



## Tombolo (12. März 2018)

Hi weis jmd von euch die genauen newton meter angaben für das radon slide 140 7.0 von 2014?


----------



## Tombolo (19. August 2018)

Hi leute wisst ihr wie viel federweg bei dem radon slide 140 7.0 von 2014 zugelasse  ist also für dämpfer  weil ich gerne einen monarch fahren würde mit piggybag und ein bischen mehr federweg 
Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob man ihn einbauen kann da ich sowie so meine gabel auf 150mm getravelt habe


----------

